# Just installed FreeBSD for the 6th time in several years



## absoluteconfusion (Jan 8, 2015)

The system can't mount USB on its own let alone pkg_add(1) the easytether.tbz from my USB I need to connect to the internet. I can't make ports-mgmt/pkg either. Do I literally need to drag my computer downstairs to an Ethernet wire to get my hardware working, I'll just uninstall.


----------



## absoluteconfusion (Jan 8, 2015)

lol I can't even believe I was able to download an img... FTP isn't even accessible from main site for over a week


----------



## SirDice (Jan 8, 2015)

Keep in mind that the old package tools (pkg_add(1) and friends) are deprecated and should not be used anymore.

The main FTP site works just fine, your problems are most likely local.


----------

